# <pwnd to be wild> Sucht dich!



## Juanitoo (28. April 2020)

Die Gilde <pwnd to be wild> sucht für m+ Key Run Days sowie auch Verstärkung für ihre beiden Stammgruppen. Stamm1 (HC 12/12, M3/12) und Stamm2 (12/12HC, 2/12M).

Verstärkt wird nach Holy Pala, Holy Priest und 4-5 Tanks gesucht, aber jeder Klasse jede Skillung ist bei uns Herzlich Willkommen! Du bist 18+ Jahre, magst mit deiner Gilde voran gehen, zusammen raiden, zusammen m+ klaufen sowie Gildenerfolge erzielen, dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!! 

 

Was bieten wir DIR als Gilde?

- Kommunikative, hilfsbereite Memeber für jeden Content

- M+ Key Run Tage (aktuell DO, SA freiwillig)

- 2 Raidstammgruppen

- nhc Twink Runs

- gemeinsame Horrific Visions of Nzoth

- Erfahrene Spieler die bei jeder Justierung helfen können

- Discord

 

Haben wir DEIN Interesse geweckt? Dann kannst DU dich hier, ingame und bei mir oder einen unserer Offis melden!
- Juanito#2488

- Sekis#2357

- Ocinix#21904


----------

